# New Klein VDV testers.



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Anybody have any experiance with these? I'm looking to upgrade from my cheap mod-tap, I will just be using it to check my work before the job is certified by the company Fluke DTX Cable analyser. Ideally after a Fluke microscanner 2 kit but they arent in the budget right now.

Cheers.


http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tools/PRD/Category/VDV Test TESTERS-VDVTEST/Product/VDV501-809


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I bought it this morning and used it to check 8 RG6, and a dozen or so Cat5's. Works great. I don't have much to compare it to, my old method of testing was to hook stuff up and see if it works.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd find out what company's VDV tester got painted orange and just buy the original for cheaper myself. Actually who am I kidding, if I knew what company Klein was rebranding I would never buy it.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I got to use one


I would not buy one


Go with a trusted brand like fluke, or even ideals


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

And I already know who makes them. It's UEI, I'm just not sure if they make the VDV tester as well or just the multimeters


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B W E said:


> I bought it this morning and used it to check 8 RG6, and a dozen or so Cat5's. Works great. I don't have much to compare it to, my old method of testing was to hook stuff up and see if it works.


How much did you pay for it?

Our usual supplier's site lists it for $58 (on sale) but they usually run discounts for us on stuff like this.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

It was $89 at home depot.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

I think you are mistaken them.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

johnsmithabe said:


> I think you are mistaken them.


Huh? Mistaken about what?


----------

